# Vegas!



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 10, 2011)

So what is there to do in Las Vegas? I here it might be a fun place to visit. :angel2: Me and the missus are leaving Sunday for a week in sin city, this will be the first time me and her have had a vacation together is 15 years sans children! Not sure what were going to do with ourselves... :scratchhead:


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 10, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> So what is there to do in Las Vegas? I here it might be a fun place to visit. :angel2: Me and the missus are leaving Sunday for a week in sin city, this will be the first time me and her have had a vacation together is 15 years sans children! Not sure what were going to do with ourselves... :scratchhead:




Just you two, no kids. I would never leave the room.:spiteful::wink:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 10, 2011)

It's been several years since we've been out there, but try to take in matinee shows at the smaller hotels. Better prices, and some really good performers. 

Some others to consider:

Hoover Dam

http://www.vegas.com/attractions/outside_lasvegas/hooverdam.html

Insanity-The Ride at the Stratosphere

http://www.stratospherehotel.com/Tower/Rides/Insanity

Fremont Street Experience

http://www.vegasexperience.com/

Free Self-Guided Chocolate Factory Tour

http://www.ethelm.com/about_us/factory_tour.aspx

Bellagio Fountains / Gardens

http://www.bellagio.com/amenities/fountains-of-bellagio.aspx
http://www.vegas.com/attractions/on_the_strip/bellagioconservatory.html


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 10, 2011)

Panaca is just under 3 hours away...


----------



## Twistington (Oct 10, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> Just you two, no kids. I would never leave the room.:spiteful::wink:


 





but you maybe had something else in mind?:laugh:


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Oct 10, 2011)

My fiancee grew up in Vegas, so she always recommends getting out of town to people who ask what to do. Death Valley National Park easily tops her list of things to do when "visiting home."


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 10, 2011)

So far, we got the west rim grand canyon tour booked, the hoover dam, we got great tickest to KA (cirque du soleil) http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/en/shows/ka/default.aspx

 Scrabble is NOT on the list!

Would love to go visit Devin, and beleive me I tried, I can hardly get my wife to look at my knives, let alone spend a day in the shop, so someone elses shop, on her 40th Bday trip? Well, lets leave it there. I'm still gonna work on her though 

Rick, some of your suggestions are on the short list!


----------



## DevinT (Oct 10, 2011)

Give her some money and send her shopping. You'll have time to come to Panaca.

Hoss


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Hoss, thanks for the invite, I will do m best!


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 10, 2011)

If I can give you any advice...DON'T give her money and tell her to shop in Vegas. You won't be ale to get back through customs with all the stuff..lol. 

Have fun, you and your wife deserve it.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 11, 2011)

DevinT said:


> Give her some money and send her shopping. You'll have time to come to Panaca.
> 
> Hoss


 
Buy her a spa package and tell them to keep her occupied as long as possible. I am sure this is a common request in Vegas. But usually the husband doesn't spend his free time forging knives I am guessing.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 11, 2011)

The first and only time I was in Vegas was 1982 - when the Hilton was the biggest hotel in town. God, I am old.... My then girlfriend and I were hitchhiking from San Fran to El Paso and then through Mexico at the time. Anyway, that certainly disqualifies me to say something about Vegas, but the Grand Canyon and Death Valley were great experiences I still remember fondly. Hoover dam was interesting also. So, getting out of town is definitely worth it.

Stefan


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 15, 2011)

We leave tomorrow! Any good places to eat? That won't find me on the street working to pay for it?


----------

